# service engine light



## Alibaba (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi,

I have a 99 infiniti 99 i30 ( same engine as maxima) and I am getting the service engine soon light.

How can I find the error code and is there asite where I can check for error code description.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Best bet would be to find a service manual or take it to your local auto parts store to see if they have a OBDII reader.


----------

